# Georgia Medics/Basics



## ARose (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a basic in Mass and I will shortly be moving to GA (I'm 1/2 done w getting my national). 
Can I, as a NREMT-B go straight to a Medic program after I've gotten my certs settled? 
Thanks. 
(also, any recommendations for programs? Google keeps vomiting useless info at me.)


----------



## medicdan (Jan 17, 2012)

ARose said:


> I'm a basic in Mass and I will shortly be moving to GA (I'm 1/2 done w getting my national).
> Can I, as a NREMT-B go straight to a Medic program after I've gotten my certs settled?
> Thanks.
> (also, any recommendations for programs? Google keeps vomiting useless info at me.)



http://www.caahep.org/Find-An-Accredited-Program/

Gwinnett seems to be the only nationally accredited program.


----------



## ARose (Jan 17, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> http://www.caahep.org/Find-An-Accredited-Program/
> 
> Gwinnett seems to be the only nationally accredited program.



What you completed in a few minutes took me a freakin afternoon. Thank you!


----------



## Niccigsu (Jan 17, 2012)

ARose said:


> I'm a basic in Mass and I will shortly be moving to GA (I'm 1/2 done w getting my national).
> Can I, as a NREMT-B go straight to a Medic program after I've gotten my certs settled?
> Thanks.
> (also, any recommendations for programs? Google keeps vomiting useless info at me.)




Macon has a Paramedic program at Central GA Tech. Not sure though if you can go directly into the Paramedic program tho as an EMT-B since GA has converted over to AEMT. I have class tonight and I will ask my instructor for you.


----------



## ARose (Jan 17, 2012)

Niccigsu said:


> Macon has a Paramedic program at Central GA Tech. Not sure though if you can go directly into the Paramedic program tho as an EMT-B since GA has converted over to AEMT. I have class tonight and I will ask my instructor for you.



Wow, thank you. I'm kinda flying blind right now- I'm kinda clueless on what I should do other than get my national cert. thank you so much.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jan 17, 2012)

ARose said:


> Wow, thank you. I'm kinda flying blind right now- I'm kinda clueless on what I should do other than get my national cert. thank you so much.




http://www.centralgatech.edu/catalog/section6/he/PT12.htm

ok this is what I found on my schools website. It looks like you will need to be and EMT-I or AEMT to get into the Paramedic program but I will still ask tonight to get clarification.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jan 17, 2012)

Also do you know where in GA you will be moving to, that way I can get some info on the programs that will be in that area for you so at least you will kinda know what to do and where to go when you get here. =)


----------



## ARose (Jan 17, 2012)

Niccigsu said:


> Also do you know where in GA you will be moving to, that way I can get some info on the programs that will be in that area for you so at least you will kinda know what to do and where to go when you get here. =)



Just pm'd you


----------



## emt11 (Jan 18, 2012)

Niccigsu said:


> Macon has a Paramedic program at Central GA Tech. Not sure though if you can go directly into the Paramedic program tho as an EMT-B since GA has converted over to AEMT. I have class tonight and I will ask my instructor for you.



You are correct in the part of EMT-B will have to convert over to AEMT. 

Unfortunatly for the OP, this means you will have to sit through a full AEMT class(more than 95% sure). As I had a NREMT-B in my EMT-I class, and needless to say he had to sit through the full class. Now, I did take my classes through a private school instead of a college(which personally I like better, but that's me). So things may pan out differently in a college, but I can't think of any reason that it would.


----------



## ARose (Jan 18, 2012)

emt11 said:


> You are correct in the part of EMT-B will have to convert over to AEMT.
> 
> Unfortunatly for the OP, this means you will have to sit through a full AEMT class(more than 95% sure). As I had a NREMT-B in my EMT-I class, and needless to say he had to sit through the full class. Now, I did take my classes through a private school instead of a college(which personally I like better, but that's me). So things may pan out differently in a college, but I can't think of any reason that it would.



It's ok, I actually don't mind going and doing the course again. Are AEMTs more closely trained to EMT-I? 
What school did you go to? Was it in GA?


----------



## awestmo (Jan 18, 2012)

You'll have to sit through the second part of the AEMT program.

AEMT is now taught in two parts, the first being EMT (EMT-B).

AEMT's function as Intermediates with added skills such as administration of Narcan, epi 1:10, and nitro. There might be another skill or so. Check out ems.ga.gov

Gwinnett tech is a great school.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## emt11 (Jan 18, 2012)

ARose said:


> It's ok, I actually don't mind going and doing the course again. Are AEMTs more closely trained to EMT-I?
> What school did you go to? Was it in GA?



http://ems.ga.gov/programs/ems/Proc... - Updated 7-1-2011 - ALL LEVELS (no EMR).pdf

That is the current scope of practice for all levels in the state. AEMTs are a higher level of provider in the state of GA, not by much, but they still are. I went to a school in Villa Rica, GA(a simple google search would bring it up as they are the only school in that town). 
After graduating from there, I cannot allow myself to recommend them on the basis that they are a money pit and do not care about teaching, just making money. As the instructors allow currently work as Medics and one or two that are EMT-I's, mostly for FD's, though my instructor worked 24/48 for a FD and 12's for a private and taught at the school. After getting through A&P at the very beginning of the class, we pretty much taught ourselves as the instructors would strictly read from the powerpoints and tell stories of being a paragod.

I can however, recommend a school in Smyrna, GA that does teach the AEMT program. They are a private school aswell. Their is another school in Marietta, GA called Medix that is very expensive and makes you go through their finnancing company before you do anything. Last I checked, they run about 10-13,000 for EMT school and to top it off, don't have the best first time NREMT pass rate.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 18, 2012)

awestmo said:


> You'll have to sit through the second part of the AEMT program.
> 
> AEMT is now taught in two parts, the first being EMT (EMT-B).
> 
> ...



Your right in that AEMT is taught in two parts, with EMT-B being the first. However, I doubt a school would allow a student to miss the first part and come in on the second. As the state has a standard on the number of seat hours a student must be in class. Which is why, atleast for private schools, if you miss so many classes, you are dropped from the program.


----------



## ARose (Jan 18, 2012)

emt11 said:


> http://ems.ga.gov/programs/ems/Proc... - Updated 7-1-2011 - ALL LEVELS (no EMR).pdf
> 
> That is the current scope of practice for all levels in the state. AEMTs are a higher level of provider in the state of GA, not by much, but they still are. I went to a school in Villa Rica, GA(a simple google search would bring it up as they are the only school in that town).
> After graduating from there, I cannot allow myself to recommend them on the basis that they are a money pit and do not care about teaching, just making money. As the instructors allow currently work as Medics and one or two that are EMT-I's, mostly for FD's, though my instructor worked 24/48 for a FD and 12's for a private and taught at the school. After getting through A&P at the very beginning of the class, we pretty much taught ourselves as the instructors would strictly read from the powerpoints and tell stories of being a paragod.
> ...



The school you mentioned in Smyrna, would that be Fortis? 

I'm trying to get in touch w someone at Columbus FD for a class, I'm not sure how that would work though since I'm not on the dept. 

Thank you for the heads up about Medix, I was actually looking into them.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jan 18, 2012)

emt11 said:


> Your right in that AEMT is taught in two parts, with EMT-B being the first. However, I doubt a school would allow a student to miss the first part and come in on the second. As the state has a standard on the number of seat hours a student must be in class. Which is why, atleast for private schools, if you miss so many classes, you are dropped from the program.



The school I go to in Macon will start a new curriculum (i was told probably by May) for just the AEMT part so you don't have to go through basic again. I know this doesn't help you tho, since you will be in Columbus. Were you able to get a hold of anybody from that website I sent you?


----------



## emt11 (Jan 19, 2012)

ARose said:


> The school you mentioned in Smyrna, would that be Fortis?
> 
> I'm trying to get in touch w someone at Columbus FD for a class, I'm not sure how that would work though since I'm not on the dept.
> 
> Thank you for the heads up about Medix, I was actually looking into them.




It's not, I'm talking about Promedics. 
www.promedicsemsacademy.com

Most FD's don't have outside of the Dept. people come in for a EMT class. Some FD's around here only require EMR, and some do their own inhouse EMT class.


----------



## ARose (Jan 19, 2012)

Niccigsu said:


> The school I go to in Macon will start a new curriculum (i was told probably by May) for just the AEMT part so you don't have to go through basic again. I know this doesn't help you tho, since you will be in Columbus. Were you able to get a hold of anybody from that website I sent you?



From the FD? I'm going to today. My husband also offered to go down and talk to someone in person, since he's currently at Benning.


----------



## ARose (Jan 19, 2012)

emt11 said:


> It's not, I'm talking about Promedics.
> www.promedicsemsacademy.com
> 
> Most FD's don't have outside of the Dept. people come in for a EMT class. Some FD's around here only require EMR, and some do their own inhouse EMT class.



I might look into ProMedics, thanks for the link, I'll give them a shout today also.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 19, 2012)

ARose said:


> I might look into ProMedics, thanks for the link, I'll give them a shout today also.



Your welcome, I know Promedics is very easy to work with on their schedules, I'm sure they'll go over that with you on the phone or in a meeting should you go that far into getting into the school.


----------



## palmer1121 (Jan 20, 2012)

Look into Lanier Tech in oakwood.  I attended the paramedic program last year and highly recommend the program.


----------



## ARose (Jan 20, 2012)

palmer1121 said:


> Look into Lanier Tech in oakwood.  I attended the paramedic program last year and highly recommend the program.



I am, thank you! I've just gotta figure out where I can find an AEMT program first.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the one out in Villa Rica is doing an AEMT class, I know Promedics currently has 2 AEMT classes with another that just started, and I dont have a clue about anywhere else.


----------



## ARose (Jan 20, 2012)

emt11 said:


> I think the one out in Villa Rica is doing an AEMT class, I know Promedics currently has 2 AEMT classes with another that just started, and I dont have a clue about anywhere else.



I sent Promedics an email last night, I'll give them until Monday before I call. 
Does GA do anything w NREMT-Bs anymore?


----------



## emt11 (Jan 20, 2012)

ARose said:


> I sent Promedics an email last night, I'll give them until Monday before I call.
> Does GA do anything w NREMT-Bs anymore?



Offically, GA does not recognize EMT-B, however, you can get NREMT as a Basic, though most schools here don't even offer the program and if you ask they'll just give you a look like your f'in stupid. On that note, you will find Basics in FD's that may work at the EMR level or if the Dept. is nice enough, at the Basic level. Some private companies in the far far south end of GA will hire Basics to work on a truck, this is the same with very rural areas of GA. I would assume this is because of difficulty finding EMS providers. 
In the Metro Atlanta area, its EMT-I/85, AEMT, or Medic and that's it. Most hospitals around here also require Medic to work as a ER Tech aswell.


----------



## ARose (Jan 20, 2012)

emt11 said:


> Offically, GA does not recognize EMT-B, however, you can get NREMT as a Basic, though most schools here don't even offer the program and if you ask they'll just give you a look like your f'in stupid. On that note, you will find Basics in FD's that may work at the EMR level or if the Dept. is nice enough, at the Basic level. Some private companies in the far far south end of GA will hire Basics to work on a truck, this is the same with very rural areas of GA. I would assume this is because of difficulty finding EMS providers.
> In the Metro Atlanta area, its EMT-I/85, AEMT, or Medic and that's it. Most hospitals around here also require Medic to work as a ER Tech aswell.



Awesome info, thank you!


----------



## emt11 (Jan 21, 2012)

No problem, if you have any other questions just pm me or post a reply on here .


----------



## ARose (Jan 23, 2012)

OK, so here's a bit of an update:
I spoke w ProMedics today, and I can jump into their Advanced portion of the EMT class this upcoming March/April. Hopefully they have this portion after 3March (I'm moving 1March). I know it's a bit of a hike from Ft. Benning, but I'm ok with it. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## emt11 (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats, good luck.


----------



## austinwarren (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys. I am thinking about becoming an EMT-B in the summer down here in florida then moving to Georgia to go to school and become a Paramedic/Firefighter. Is Gwinnet county a good school for Paramedic?

I would be moving right into Lawrenceville,GA with my aunt and uncle.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't speak for the school personally, though I believe someone around here went to/ goes to the school, and if not, I'd give them a call and ask them about their registry 1st time pass rate for medics, it's atleast something to go on.


----------



## emt11 (Apr 4, 2012)

austinwarren said:


> Hey guys. I am thinking about becoming an EMT-B in the summer down here in florida then moving to Georgia to go to school and become a Paramedic/Firefighter. Is Gwinnet county a good school for Paramedic?
> 
> I would be moving right into Lawrenceville,GA with my aunt and uncle.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.



I know it's a bit of an old thread by now(was looking for something for another thread and thought it was in here).

Anyway, if I'm reading your post correctly your stating that your going to FL to become an EMT-B and that's great, however as I recall from FL's EMS rules/laws, etc. FL takes a state test to become certified in the state of FL and do not/cannot(which ever it is) take National Registry(NR). Now, the problem with this is, when you move to GA and apply for your GA license the state will want your NR papers stating that you have passed NR, and this is because GA does not have a state test in any way, shape, or form. With that, the state cannot verify your training and will not issue you a GA license as an EMT. Which would prohibit you from attending paramedic school because you have to be a licesned EMT before attending paramedic school. So that, is problem number 1.

The second problem is, the state would require you to upgrade to the the new AEMT level before allowing you to begin paramedic school. 

So, with all of this, your best bet would be waiting till your in GA and taking an EMT course here and passing then taking on paramedic school. Hope all of this helps.


----------



## Pavehawk (Apr 4, 2012)

emt11 said:


> I know it's a bit of an old thread by now(was looking for something for another thread and thought it was in here).
> 
> Anyway, if I'm reading your post correctly your stating that your going to FL to become an EMT-B and that's great, however as I recall from FL's EMS rules/laws, etc. FL takes a state test to become certified in the state of FL and do not/cannot(which ever it is) take National Registry(NR). Now, the problem with this is, when you move to GA and apply for your GA license the state will want your NR papers stating that you have passed NR, and this is because GA does not have a state test in any way, shape, or form. With that, the state cannot verify your training and will not issue you a GA license as an EMT. Which would prohibit you from attending paramedic school because you have to be a licesned EMT before attending paramedic school. So that, is problem number 1.
> 
> ...



Florida requires NREMT CBT for basics and that is the written test for the state also. Skills are done by your school. No NREMT test for medics though.


----------



## emt11 (Apr 5, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> Florida requires NREMT CBT for basics and that is the written test for the state also. Skills are done by your school. No NREMT test for medics though.



Hmm, well good to know. I knew Florida had some weird way of doing NREMT.


----------

